# mein very very Lowcost Teichfilter



## willi1954 (6. Aug. 2014)

Moin

möchte euch mal meinen spottbilligen Pflanzenfilter vorstellen, gekauft im Mai
als kleines Exemplar für 3 Euro.
 

Ein paar Wochen später entfaltet er seine volle Filterkraft, ganz ohne Strom 
 

Die Fische freuen sich, es gibt wunderschönen Schatten, die Nährstoffe
werden einfach in feste Bestandteile umgewandelt und lassen sich einfach
aus dem Wasser entfernen.

Wer braucht noch Trommelfilter, UVC __ Hel-X und Co

Mal als kleiner lustiger Beitrag zu der hier laufenden Filterdiskussion.

Passt auch wunderschön zum vorherigen Beitrag von Linnet 

Gruss Willi


----------



## Maximoto (6. Aug. 2014)

Oh das hat sich aber gut verbreitet. 
Um welche Pflanze handelt es sich dabei? Habe ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## willi1954 (6. Aug. 2014)

Das ist die Muschelblume oder auch __ Wassersalat genannt.

Gruss Willi


----------



## troll20 (9. Aug. 2014)

Tja Willi, wenns doch immer so schön einfach wäre wie bei dir. 
Bei mir will das Zeugs einfach nicht 
Habe 3 Mutterpflanzen eingesetzt.  Die brauchten erst eine weile um sich ans Wasser zu gewöhnen und warf fast alle Blätter ab. Dann gab es noch ca 10 Kindel abber blieben bei minimalem Wachstum stehen und seit gut einem Monat passiert nichts mehr. 

Von daher viel Glück und Spaß mit deinen Pflanzen. 
LG René


----------



## Petta (10. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,auch ich habe das Problem. Ich habe sehr viel Ableger,aber nach einer gewissen Zeit werden die äußeren Blätter gelb und sterben ab.MfG.Peter


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (13. Aug. 2014)




----------



## Sklave von Mathias (13. Aug. 2014)

Oh sorry da fehlte was ... Die Muschelblumen zicken bei uns auch nur rum, haben es 2 Jahre versucht. Schlußfolgerung war dann -siehe oben-
LG Heike


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Aug. 2014)

Muschel läubt bei mir auch nicht so gut aber die __ Wasserhyazinte hat sich gut vervielfacht. 
Gut das die nicht durch den Winter kommt. Sonst müsste ich mit wohl ein Flußpferd anschaffen.


----------



## willi1954 (17. Aug. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> __ Wasserhyazinte hat sich gut vervielfacht



Hat eigentlich bei dir die Wasserhyazinte mal geblüht? bei mir nie


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Aug. 2014)

willi1954 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich bei dir die __ Wasserhyazinte mal geblüht? bei mir nie


 Nie


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Aug. 2014)

Also in meinem Teich hat sich bisher in mehreren Versuchen weder die Pistia noch die Wsserhyazinthe geschafft.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Aug. 2014)

Hat einer schon mal sowas durch den Winter gebracht?


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2014)

Na bis März April sahen sie meist ganz gut aus bei mir im Wintergarten.  Aber dann sind sie immer eingegangen 

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2014)

Wie, keiner ?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Aug. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hat einer schon mal sowas durch den Winter gebracht?


Pistia stratiotes ist im Aquarium mit guter Beleuchtung sehr gut dauernd haltbar,
wenn sie hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit sehen, aber nicht angetropft werden.
Allerdings bleiben die dann IMMER kleiner und flacher:
So diese Salathappeln, wie man die zu kaufen bekommt, werden die da nie.

Die Eichhornia hab ich mehrere Male auf verschiedenste Weise zu überwintern versucht,
konnte ihr jedoch nur über mehrere Monte beim langsamen Kleinerwerden zuschauen:
Im Frühling waren dann immer nur mehr gammelnde Reste übrig.


----------



## willi1954 (21. Aug. 2014)

derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Im Frühling waren dann immer nur mehr gammelnde Reste übrig


 liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das das Nährstoffangebot im Wasser zu gering ist.
Ich merke es auch, wenn ich eine Pflanze in meine Miniteiche (Kübel) verbringe. Die mickert
auch vor sich in. In meinem Filterteich oder (wie auf dem Foto) im Hauptteich bilden sich dichte
Bestände.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Aug. 2014)

Du meinst, ich hätte ins Aquarium pinkeln sollen?
(siehe auch: http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/8-reasons-why-you-should-pee-your-garden.html)


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Aug. 2014)

willi1954 schrieb:


> liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das das Nährstoffangebot im Wasser zu gering ist.
> Ich merke es auch, wenn ich eine Pflanze in meine Miniteiche (Kübel) verbringe. Die mickert
> auch vor sich in. In meinem Filterteich oder (wie auf dem Foto) im Hauptteich bilden sich dichte
> Bestände.


Soll das heißen du hast schon mal welche über den Winter bekommen oder spekulierst du?


----------



## lotta (21. Aug. 2014)

Bei mir hats im vergangenen Jahr auf der Fensterbank, 
leider auch nicht geklappt.
Ich werde es aber in diesem Jahr wieder in irgendeiner Form versuchen.
Allerdings warte ich beim Mitlesen hier ebenso noch auf Tipps 
von erfolgreichem Überwintern dieser Pflanze.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Aug. 2014)

Vielleicht mit Lehmboden im Überwinterungsgefäß, so das die Wurzelspitzen da rein wachsen können?


----------



## lotta (21. Aug. 2014)

Hi Totto,
aber das sind doch reine Wasser-Schwimmpflanzenoder?
Was sollen die denn da mit Lehm anfangen?
 Bine


----------



## F.S (22. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Trotz dass Schwimmpflanzen an der Oberfläche schwimmen und Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser beziehen, können sie in Substrat wurzeln. Dies hat zum Vorteil, dass sie auch in nährstoffarmem Wasser gut weiter wachsen können. Gerade Wasserhyazinthen kommen bei unserem Klima nur selten zum blühen, da kann man durch Substrat gut nachhelfen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Aug. 2014)

Alles probiert:
Lehmboden, eintopfen in Torf, mit Fischen und ohne Fische, düngen, ... NIX.
Auf der Fensterbank geht´s garantiert nicht,
denn da ist es zu kalt UND zu wenig Licht - die Eichornia kommt aus den Tropen!
Man ist einfach besser dran, die im Herbst zu kompostieren (eleminiert Nährstoffe aus dem Teich!)
und im Frühjahr EINE neue zu kaufen:
Wächts´s, wächts´s eh stark;
wächts´s nicht, vergammelt nur eine.


----------



## Auslogge 89 (22. Aug. 2014)

Hallo 
Wer von euch hats denn schonmal in einem Aquarium mit Besatz und ordentlicher Beleuchtung versucht?

Hat bei mir schon oft mit Muschelblumen und Wasserhyazinthen geklappt.
Auf Dauer gings besser bei normaler Zimmertemperatur, ein beheiztes Becken (>22°C) geht nur kurzfristig als Notlösung.

Hatte vor ein paar Jahren auch ganzjährig Wasserhyazinthen im AQ, die sind wirklich nicht allzu groß geworden, aber haben überlebt. Sobald die wieder in einen Teich kamen, sind die richtig losgewuchert.

MfG
Andreas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Aug. 2014)

Hab ich:
Pistia geht IMMER, Eichornia ging NIE.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Aug. 2014)

http://wasserpflanzen-infos.de/eichhornia-crassipes/
Da steht was von Energiesparlampe


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Aug. 2014)

Nette Website:
_Das Wasser ... sollte viele Nährstoffe enthalten, 
eine richtige Dreckbrühe ist willkommen. 
Sonst verkümmert Eichhornia crassipes._

Mann ... in einem Teich in dem die Eichhornia gut wächst, will ICH aber nicht baden!


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Aug. 2014)

derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> eine richtige Dreckbrühe ist willkommen.
> Sonst verkümmert Eichhornia crassipes.


Denke mal übertreibung macht anschaulich oder so ;-)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2014)

Wahrscheinlich hätte ich DOCH ins Aquarium pinkeln sollen ...
(Ist besser, als in den Teich zu pinkeln.)


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Aug. 2014)

Ohm....wenn du in diesem Winter experimente in der Richtung machen möchtest dann kannst du dir gerne ein paar Pflanzen abholen


----------



## Auslogge 89 (28. Aug. 2014)

Das Beste, was man machen kann - Stickstoff in hoher Konzentration


----------

